
Verizon Wireless Now Collecting Your Web, Location, App Data - Garbage
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394625,00.asp#fbid=ORd35JdVaPI
======
hkmurakami
I guess I'm glad I don't have a smartphone, displeased that I will have second
thoughts purchasing one in the future, and concerned over the general
direction we're headed with respect to online and mobile privacy.

But to be fair, I'm probably more comfortable with a massive company like
Verizon handling this information rather than a small 3-person startup.
Verizon may be technologically incompetent, but the stakes are too high for
them to use the information in incriminating or corrupt ways; the same cannot
be said about a startup that's about to flame out and will do _anything_ to
save itself from doom (a small fraction but nonetheless one that surely
exists).

------
logjam
Opt out link:

[https://login.verizonwireless.com/amserver/UI/Login?realm=vz...](https://login.verizonwireless.com/amserver/UI/Login?realm=vzw&goto=https%3A%2F%2Fmyaccount.verizonwireless.com%3A443%2Fclp%2Flogin%3Fredirect%3D%2Fvzw%2Fsecure%2FsetPrivacy.action%3Fopts%3Dnotice)

(Once you login, you're given the ability to opt out).

